# Suhr strat 1100.



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I did not know they made a less expensive version


----------



## Marion (Mar 29, 2016)

I saw some old web pages that shows MSRP in 2018 is $2450. This is a good deal. If only I live closer… temptation is strong on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

I saw this too and messaged the guy.. No response.

Awfully suspicious, considering he says he owns a Suhr Modern as well. I.e. he knows these are 4-5K guitars.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hes only been on kijiji 6 days.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Hes only been on kijiji 6 days.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

Didn't look fake to me. Probably stolen


----------



## byronmaiden (Dec 27, 2016)

Nope, sure didn’t look fake.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Watch this video.........






just for starters, on this one, the 'Made in USA' printing on the back of the headstock is too big, uses the wrong font, and is in the wrong place.
This may well be an $1100 guitar, but I don't think it's a Suhr.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

The guitar in the ad is not fake, it's a Pro Series S1. 

W.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Told him i'd come right away and even offered more than his asking. Anyone else get a reply?


----------



## byronmaiden (Dec 27, 2016)

The writing on the back of the headstock is identical to both my suhrs. I emailed him and he did reply quite promptly. I feel like he was flooded with requests and just did a fist come first reply type thing. Someone got a good deal.


----------

